# Britain's New Sniper Rifle (L115A3)



## Crusader74 (May 14, 2008)

:cool::cool:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQNJCz7j3UM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Onemoretime (May 14, 2008)

New?

Haven't hey been using the AI's for a while now?  May be the mean the 338 Lapua version?


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2008)

Onemoretime said:


> New?
> 
> Haven't hey been using the AI's for a while now?  May be the mean the 338 Lapua version?



Yes they have been using the AI AW in 7.62 for quite some time and you are correct this is the new 338.


----------



## Onemoretime (May 14, 2008)

That's what I thought.  Have you seen the new bolt gun from Desert Tactical?

http://www.deserttacticalarms.com/index.html


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2008)

Onemoretime said:


> That's what I thought.  Have you seen the new bolt gun from Desert Tactical?
> 
> http://www.deserttacticalarms.com/index.html



A bull pup bolt gun.... Mmm doesnt _seem_ very user friendly...particulary for a Military sniper... :uhh:

Snipers,  what say you?


----------



## Onemoretime (May 15, 2008)

Although I haven't handled the weapon, the people who have say that working the action (the main issue with a bull pup from my perspective) is easily done. 

On the plus side for a military sniper role, you get standard barrel lengths in a more compact package.  Also, you can change calibers with in the same weapon system without sending it to the armorer.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=GsvL3S2mLV8"]YouTube - DT SRS Barrel Conversion[/ame]


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2008)

Very cool with the caliber change, I want to see someone shooting it though to see the movement needed to use the bolt.


----------



## Onemoretime (May 15, 2008)

Here's a little bit.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=IR_OgH8ndqs&feature=related"]YouTube - DT SRS 338LM 1000 yds 4 Shot Group[/ame]


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2008)

OK just watched this clip, the bolt change doesnt seem too bad actually, though I'd like to get a Sniper's opinion on that though.

Watch very carefully at the 14 sec mark, there will be a test of observsation skills at the end 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR_OgH8ndqs&feature=related"]YouTube - DT SRS 338LM 1000 yds 4 Shot Group[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2008)

LOL, that video definitely can be trusted.   Good editing skills.


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> LOL, that video definitely can be trusted.   Good editing skills.



That fucking cracks me up, I had to watch it about 6 times  lol


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> That fucking cracks me up, I had to watch it about 6 times  lol



Maybe the spotter was just really quick at falling into place?  :uhh::doh: LMAO!  I don't know how they would miss that.


----------



## Onemoretime (May 15, 2008)

It does leave ya wondering.  

Were they waiting for the wind to die down and then cutting the film to shorten the video or were they cutting out the misses and keeping the good hits?  One near the beginning where they cut the film just as the shooter is running the bolt forward, I wonder if that was the shooter having trouble getting the round to seat properly or the bolt to go forward.  Some weapon systems don't like rounds dropped in from the top when they are designed to be mag fed.


----------



## Onemoretime (May 15, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Maybe the spotter was just really quick at falling into place?  :uhh::doh: LMAO!  I don't know how they would miss that.




Naa.... he was a Ninja.   Ninja's do that. ;)


----------

